# Hi everybody!



## Lancie (May 13, 2008)

Recently bought a MKI TT 180hp and absolutely love driving it!
It's still in pretty standard stock condition so I'm looking around to "enhance" it a little bit.
So you might find a question or two in the near future  
Hope you can bear with my typing errors as I'm from belgium and English isn't my native tongue


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hello welcome to the madhouse your English is a lot better than my Frech/Flemmish :wink:


----------

